# MSDE - Datenbank exportieren/importieren



## Julian Maicher (1. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Ich muss eine Datenbank aus meiner MSDE exportieren, um sie dann auf mehreren Rechner importieren zu können.
Stellt sich nur die Frage nach dem Wie? Als Verwaltungstool habe ich lediglich das Befehlszeilentool osql.exe.

Ich habe zwar schon eine Möglichkeit gefunden, aber sie ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Ich habe einfach die *.mdf und die *.ldf Dateien der Datenbank kopiert. Allerdings muss ich dann erst eine Datenbank mit dem selben Namen auf dem Zielrechner erstellen und dann die dort erstellten Dateien ersetzen.

Am liebsten hätte ich *.sql Dateien.

Danke schonmal,

Julian


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Juni 2005)

Hi, dieser Artikel in der MSDN könnte dir weiter helfen

mfg


----------



## andi_g69 (2. Juni 2005)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist folgende: 

1) MSDE anhalten
2) .mdf & .ldf kopieren
3) Auf dem Zielserver die Datenbank über sp_attach_db (siehe BOL) einbinden


----------

